# Glassing and bonding question



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

> I'm starting to do work on a skiff I picked up a couple months
> ago and I want to make sure I have things figured out before I
> start the epoxy work.
> 
> ...


1st coat you let cure.  This is your sealing coat.   Then sand and apply a second coat.  This is your bonding coat and hopefully you wont sand through your sealing coat. Then sand with 60 grit paper or less for bonding.




> - Finish sanding areas where 2x's are to be bonded to boat.
> - Bed 2x's in thickened epoxy, fillet, then glass to hull and
> each other(in one step?).
> (Again.....let cure?)


Bed in epoxy, let it cure.  Fillet, let that cure, then sand with 60 grit or less paper and apply glass over your fillets.



> - Bond ply in thickened epoxy, weigh it down, filet,
> then glass with 3" 6oz. along the sides. (All at once?)
> - After curing, glass whole deck with 6 oz. mat.


Same as above for bedding/fillets, only you can do your seams and deck all in one step.



> I still have the upright panel to cut. It will have two squared
> holes on either side of the still existing seat mount.
> 
> This deck is 48" at the widest, and about 60" long. Any
> idea on how much epoxy I will need for this?


To answer this question we need to know the weight glass youre using.  If youre using 10oz plain weave, then that means it will consume 10oz of resin per square yard.  This will give you a 50/50 resin/glass ratio.  For a wet layup, 50/50 isnt bad at all.

On the other hand 1.5oz Chopped Strand Mat in my experience can take up to a quart for 1 square yard.  The weight ratios are around 70/30 resin/glass ratio.  If you are used to using CSM you can get your ratios much lower, but its not worth it IMO.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

also estimate some resin waste into your equation. I really dont have a good formula for that, but Id buy 20% more than you think you need or calculate.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

JRL covered it well but I would just like to clarify a couple items:



> Quote:
> 
> - Bond ply in thickened epoxy, weigh it down, filet,
> then glass with 3" 6oz. along the sides. (All at once?)
> ...


Don't coat the top of the deck and let it cure before you glass it.  Coat it with a coat of epoxy and then let it soak for a few minutes and then put your glass on and then finish wetting out your glass.



> On the other hand 1.5oz Chopped Strand Mat in my experience can take up to a quart for 1 square yard.  The weight ratios are around 70/30 resin/glass ratio.  If you are used to using CSM you can get your ratios much lower, but its not worth it IMO.


  

This is just an example of different usage rates for different types of glass.  CSM is not designed for use with epoxy.


----------



## Bush_Whacker (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks a bunch fellas. 
I picked up a gallon size kit of West System today on my way
home, and was planning on doing some work on it tonight,
but I had to take my daughter to the hospital for an ankle injury.


----------



## Bush_Whacker (Jul 8, 2009)

I also picked up a tube of West's SIX-10. I was thinking of
using this for the bonding and possibly the fillets. 
Good idea, or no?


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

One thing that will save you some time and elbow grease is laying down the fillets and let them firm up for an hour or 2 and then start laying glass. This keeps you from having to sand between steps.


----------



## Bush_Whacker (Jul 8, 2009)

Cool. Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

> I also picked up a tube of West's SIX-10. I was thinking of
> using this for the bonding and possibly the fillets.
> Good idea, or no?


Not
Famiiar with six-10. If it's similar to 5200, then I'd say avoid doing fillets with it.

Anything over 1/8" thick will or can have curing issues.

FYI if you ever decide to use 5200... Hd sells it for $11 for a caulk gun sized tube. When you're done using it you can store the rest in the freezer. I've been using the same two tubes for 6 months now.


----------



## Bush_Whacker (Jul 8, 2009)

It's a 2 part epoxy.











Here's a short video about the stuff....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Vs0Nwi-8BI&feature=related




I did manage to get some of the sealing coat done today after work.










Again thanks for the help guys.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Just noticed the swivel seat base...won't it be tough to turn in the chair if you cover it with a deck?


----------



## Bush_Whacker (Jul 8, 2009)

The wife was a little disappointed to hear that her seat was going bye-bye.

I'm actually thinking of trying to incorporate the base into the new build somehow. A spot for the battery, maybe.


----------

